# Blizzard power plow?



## rcr4w (Jan 21, 2011)

Any reviews good or bad.


----------



## sven1277 (Jan 15, 2008)

excellent for commercial lots


----------



## SullivanNursery (Sep 28, 2010)

I just got one a few weeks ago and love it. 8611 LP


----------



## CptnDruk (Jan 29, 2009)

I'm on my 3rd season pushing the 810 (with a F250) and love it. I consistently out push anyone plowing next to me in volume of snow per pass because of the ability to put both wings forward to form a scoop. The wings also come in real handy for getting into areas around islands, light posts, etc. The blizzard plows are also very heavy so if you need to back drag areas, Blizzard is for you.

One point of advise I would make if you decide to go with a Blizzard is install timbrins's or something similar to reinforce your front end. Again, these plows are just heavier then most others. 

Just my 2 cents...


----------



## forbidden (Dec 22, 2010)

5th season for me and another 810 is in my future for next year.


----------



## Raymond S. (Jan 8, 2008)

Love mine. 8611 BTW. Don't think I could ever go back to anything else. I used a friend's Boss V the other day and felt like I was plowing w/ my hands ties behind my back. Just no substitution for 11 ft and then scoop mode. Although there were times this past storm where I wish I had a V in 3ft drifts. 99% of the time I'm extremely happy w/ my 8611 though.


----------



## rcr4w (Jan 21, 2011)

Is the Timbren really needed on a 2007 dodge 3500 4x4? I just installed it today what a pain in the a$$ I should have just paid to have them do it.


----------



## Blueberry (Feb 5, 2011)

*Blizzard plow*

I have a (5+years)Blizzard and a Western plow 10+ years).

If you can, Make sure that the lift the makes the plow on the Blizzard plow works because you will need to have 2 people and a heavy pry bar to get the plow on. One person to hole the plow up with the bar while the other puts the pin in. You will see what I mean.


----------



## nliput (Oct 22, 2010)

JUNK! Espically for commerical usage. Had one for less than a month and had nothing but problems.


----------



## Raymond S. (Jan 8, 2008)

nliput;1229324 said:


> JUNK! Espically for commerical usage. Had one for less than a month and had nothing but problems.


I think there's many people on here that would disagree. You may have gotten a bad apple but as a general consensus they are a quality plow that can add an extreme increase in productivity.


----------



## JohnnyU (Nov 21, 2002)

Hardly junk, at least the Calumet version. Sounds more like operator error/ignorance ...

Poweplows are absolutely priceless once you learn how to use them properly to optimize your plowing efficiency.


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

nliput;1229324 said:


> JUNK! Espically for commerical usage. Had one for less than a month and had nothing but problems.


:laughing: Maybe a lemon, maybe a bad install, maybe you were abusive. Why don't you go into some details. I think it's strange you had it for less than a month.


----------



## northernsweeper (Aug 26, 2004)

Great plows. I have had my 810 for 6 years, only replaced one cylinder. There is only about 10# difference between the 810 and a 9'2" boss v. I am on my second year with the 8611 and love it too. They scrape much better than the v plows. I don't know about residential, but they are great for commercial.


----------



## northernsweeper (Aug 26, 2004)

The one drawback, is that they don't stack as high as a v plow, at least not for me.


----------



## rcr4w (Jan 21, 2011)

I think the easiest part of the whole install was getting the plow on the truck the power hitch part is awesome I was refering to the removing the bumper and brackets and the lining it all back up was the pita part of the deal. So far I think it's great plowed alot with it last night it works great.


----------



## rcr4w (Jan 21, 2011)

The only thing I have to say about it thats bad is that it doesn't lift as high as I would like it to.


----------



## JohnnyU (Nov 21, 2002)

rcr4w;1230170 said:


> The only thing I have to say about it thats bad is that it doesn't lift as high as I would like it to.


That can be modified...


----------



## rcr4w (Jan 21, 2011)

Do share then.


----------



## sven1277 (Jan 15, 2008)

Even stacking height I haven't had a problem with. I don't have a v to compare it to, but I do have equipment to relocate snow when we get too much. More $$$


----------



## lilweeds (Aug 3, 2007)

rcr4w;1230170 said:


> The only thing I have to say about it thats bad is that it doesn't lift as high as I would like it to.


2 times on that! Mine goes plenty high! A trip to Erie will cure any of the minor upgrades that make these plows bullet proof!


----------



## m_falafel (Jul 27, 2010)

I recently bought one and it's perfect, except two things:

-Stacking height

-The cylinder that lift the plow is sticking out from underneath the truck so when I have to go over sidewalks it hits the concrete. The f-350 will need a leveling kit to adress this.


----------

